# Pension for expats



## pellasgos (Mar 9, 2010)

Hello everyone my parents lived and worked in the States for 12 years and moved to Greece, for 17 years now they have been living and working in Greece. My question is will they receive pension from the States?


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

If they paid into the US Social Security system (also known as FICA) for a minimum of 40 quarters (=10 years) then they'll be eligible to receive US Social Security benefits when they retire (or reach age 65 or 66 or 67 - depends on their date of birth). If they didn't quite make the 40 quarters needed to qualify, they should contact the US Consulate in Greece, which may have a Social Security office. There are ways to count some of their work time in Greece in order to meet the 40 quarters requirement.

In any event, they should contact the US Consulate a few months before they turn 65 in order to register for US Social Security and possibly Medicare, based on their eligibility.
Cheers,
Bev


----------



## KathyKakadelis (Mar 15, 2011)

Hello, I am new to this site. 

I have aproximately 10 years paid soocial security in the US. I also have 15 years of work in Greece with paid IKA. I might be barely eligible for early retirement since I will have an underaged child and my IKA credits are very close to the required amount by the age of 55. My question is how I can carry over my SS benefits to IKA to insure an early retirement. I am 42 now, but would like to know if I qualify for early retirement. Thanks so much.


----------



## pellasgos (Mar 9, 2010)

Bevdeforges said:


> If they paid into the US Social Security system (also known as FICA) for a minimum of 40 quarters (=10 years) then they'll be eligible to receive US Social Security benefits when they retire (or reach age 65 or 66 or 67 - depends on their date of birth). If they didn't quite make the 40 quarters needed to qualify, they should contact the US Consulate in Greece, which may have a Social Security office. There are ways to count some of their work time in Greece in order to meet the 40 quarters requirement.
> 
> In any event, they should contact the US Consulate a few months before they turn 65 in order to register for US Social Security and possibly Medicare, based on their eligibility.
> Cheers,
> Bev


Thank you very much!


----------

